# June Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 May 2007)

Well it's from one competition to another this week.  Time to start thinking about your selection for the June stock tipping competition - the last for this financial year. 

This month's competiton also introduces a new competition sponsor - IG Markets. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between June 1 and June 30.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday May 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

As always, the best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Moneybags (25 May 2007)

BMN for me please Joe.

MB


----------



## imajica (25 May 2007)

AED thanks


----------



## nizar (25 May 2007)

NWE please.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 May 2007)

EDE thanks JOE
Hythane hythane hythane OOOHHHH hythane


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 May 2007)

Hi folks,

GLF ..... let's see if this one has some more legs, thanks Joe ... 

happy days

 paul


----------



## billhill (26 May 2007)

I'll have CFE thanks Joe.


----------



## stoxclimber (26 May 2007)

INL


----------



## Pat (26 May 2007)

CUY please Joe.


----------



## insider (26 May 2007)

Let's Gamble this time...  NWT please


----------



## chicken (26 May 2007)

Joe. AGM for chicken


----------



## marklar (26 May 2007)

I'll put the kiss of death on HLX this month.

m.


----------



## kevro (26 May 2007)

RDS again thanks Joe


----------



## hangseng (26 May 2007)

Well a toss up between AAR and SSC but short term I will go with SSC for a June spike on good news expectations.


----------



## bigdog (26 May 2007)

PBI - PREMIER BIONICS LIMITED


----------



## son of baglimit (26 May 2007)

im tired of waiting - gimme NMS


----------



## sam76 (26 May 2007)

you and me both Baglimit.

VSG please.


----------



## the barry (26 May 2007)

aex, as its been 12 months of doing nothing. Those drill results have to come out one month. lol


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2007)

WGP


----------



## PureCoco (26 May 2007)

HI Joe can i have PEN please.  Thanks


----------



## Agentm (26 May 2007)

ADI thanks  (dont laugh yogi!!!)


----------



## twojacks28 (26 May 2007)

BZI thanks


----------



## Bullion (26 May 2007)

Might take... SRZ please Joe


----------



## Mofra (26 May 2007)

I'll take LAF please Joe


----------



## motion (26 May 2007)

Hi Joe - VPE again please...


----------



## Gurgler (26 May 2007)

NAD please, Joe.


----------



## moses (26 May 2007)

URA please Joe


----------



## james99 (26 May 2007)

MEE (Metex Resources Ltd) please. Thank you.


----------



## Mousie (26 May 2007)

Darn moses beat me to my choice - well then FNT please Joe, thanks


----------



## resourceboom (26 May 2007)

MLS please Joe, hopefully some good uranium news.


----------



## doctorj (26 May 2007)

far plz


----------



## greggy (26 May 2007)

I'll take PXR again, no surprises there.  Lets hope it performs better in June. Thanks Joe.


----------



## mickqld (26 May 2007)

I'll have RMG thanks joe.
Damn you Hangseng you will do well with sultan corp.


----------



## rico01 (26 May 2007)

LEG thanks joe


----------



## drillinto (26 May 2007)

ZDX

Thank you


----------



## constable (26 May 2007)

Rtl again thanks joe.


----------



## stockmaster (26 May 2007)

wmt fanx


----------



## Ruprect (26 May 2007)

Thanks Joe

Could i please have TAS.


----------



## Royce (26 May 2007)

RRS ..this month

Thanks Joe


----------



## juiceman (26 May 2007)

Don"t beat the dog
BDG please


----------



## aaronphetamine (26 May 2007)

AAR for me please Joe. Thanks.


----------



## drmb (26 May 2007)

CQT please


----------



## spooly74 (26 May 2007)

RWD ... cheers


----------



## Lucky_Country (26 May 2007)

TEY looking set for a strong run


----------



## hypnotic (26 May 2007)

NAV please Joe

Thanks


----------



## Sprinter79 (26 May 2007)

BOD please


----------



## Bomba (26 May 2007)

GSE thanx


----------



## chops_a_must (27 May 2007)

nizar said:


> NWE please.




Hehe, I was picking that "dog" for 4 months. Never did anything. And no-one picked it this month! Lol. Even still... would barely get you in the top 5 this month. What a tough one...

VRE thanks Joe. It's gotta break sometime...


----------



## kel (27 May 2007)

THK thanks joe, that is if I'm still elligible somehow I've lost my original log in name ( I've been out on a fishing trawler the last couple of months)


----------



## kgee (27 May 2007)

THK now that I found my original log in name.cheers


----------



## legs (27 May 2007)

PPP please...and no i wasn't stuttering...


----------



## nomore4s (27 May 2007)

I'll have AUZ again thanks Joe.


----------



## steven1234 (27 May 2007)

TRF, Thanks 

Entry popped up earlier than i thought for the June competition.  Alot may happen before the end of the month, makes it hard to pick wisely.  If you put it off too late you loose your pick to someone else, if you pick to soon the stock may move before the end of the month.    

Is it too early to make my July selection?...:


----------



## jtb (27 May 2007)

EAR thanks Joe


----------



## prawn_86 (27 May 2007)

first time for me. so i think i'll go with:
TMR thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2007)

MOS please Joe.

Garpal


----------



## newo (27 May 2007)

BLZ thanks


----------



## Ang (27 May 2007)

GDM again for me Joe. 
kind reg 
ang


----------



## bean (27 May 2007)

CTO or if gone MMN
Thanks


----------



## BlingBling (27 May 2007)

SBM please... thanks!


----------



## bigdog (28 May 2007)

Joe,

I picked PBI - PREMIER BIONICS LIMITED on 26th-May-2007, 08:39 AM 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=161770&postcount=15

PBI has been suspended and I suspect has new name MVH - MEDIC VISION LIMITED

If PBI no longer exists my tip for June is MVH

Many thanks


----------



## nioka (28 May 2007)

OIL thanks.


----------



## giss (28 May 2007)

blz thanks


----------



## powerkoala (28 May 2007)

ntu pls


----------



## j4mesa (28 May 2007)

give it a go for WAS - Wasabi Energy


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2007)

TKG thanks Joe.


----------



## Profitseeker (28 May 2007)

mpd please.


----------



## YELNATS (28 May 2007)

USA thanks Joe


----------



## Ken (28 May 2007)

ELK petroleum please


----------



## chicken8 (28 May 2007)

FNT please


----------



## UPKA (28 May 2007)

I'm picking Empire Resource Ltd  -- ERL, all fingers n toes crossed!!1:


----------



## Glenhaven (28 May 2007)

FCN please


----------



## chris1983 (28 May 2007)

CFE thanks


----------



## ta2693 (28 May 2007)

hte for me, thank you.


----------



## speves (28 May 2007)

Gotta be WCP this month...thx Joe


----------



## surfingman (28 May 2007)

Ill take a punt with KEY thanks


----------



## Fool (28 May 2007)

YML please 
thanks


----------



## explod (28 May 2007)

OLY please


----------



## Knight Trader (28 May 2007)

I'm tipping for *FNT *(Frontier Minerals)

Regards,
K.T


----------



## CanOz (28 May 2007)

One to make Dr.J proud...BAS!

Cheers,


----------



## RichKid (28 May 2007)

TIM thx Joe!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 May 2007)

I would like to remind people that those who enter the competition and who have *not* qualified (i.e. they have less than 10 posts or are under the required post per day average) can have their selections acquired by those who do qualify.

When you post, just mention the stock, who selected it and the reason they don't qualify for the competition.


----------



## TheAbyss (29 May 2007)

BPO again please.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2007)

UXA please Joe, thanks.


----------



## gregcourageous (29 May 2007)

IBA please - In trading halt atm whilst finalizing isoft.


----------



## Caliente (29 May 2007)

GLX> cheers Joe.


----------



## erdogan_goktepe (29 May 2007)

BWN please Joe


----------



## Boyou (29 May 2007)

TAM for me ,Joe


----------



## wintermute (29 May 2007)

SUR for me thanks 

Tony.


----------



## himalheli (29 May 2007)

AEX for me Joe...


----------



## Cyber Man (29 May 2007)

CCL for me please.


----------



## Out Too Soon (29 May 2007)

BON for me thanks Joe.


----------



## lesm (29 May 2007)

MHL thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 May 2007)

Knight Trader and Chicken8 have both nominated FNT, but it was already taken I suspect,

I'll take BSM

Thanks Joe


----------



## chicken8 (30 May 2007)

chicken8 said:


> FNT please




i see that FNT has already been taken

i don't know how to edit my post so can i please change my tip to MGO


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 May 2007)

I would like UOG again please . They all go up eventually maybe ,hopefully ,sometimes, wish LOL.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 May 2007)

SRI for me please


----------



## Fab (30 May 2007)

I am not sure if I have already posted it but SDL for me please


----------



## bravo (30 May 2007)

WMT for me please


----------



## vicb (30 May 2007)

URL
Thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (30 May 2007)

LNC thanks


----------



## clowboy (30 May 2007)

abu thanx joe


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2007)

ACG please.


----------



## JFK (30 May 2007)

I will go for *WMT* 

:bowser::bowser::bowser::bowser:


JFK


----------



## Kimosabi (30 May 2007)

NIA for me thanks Joe.

Run Forrest Run...


----------



## dj_420 (30 May 2007)

UMC thanks joe


----------



## drwoood (30 May 2007)

COZ thanks Joe


----------



## HRL (30 May 2007)

MPO please Joe


----------



## Knight Trader (30 May 2007)

Hi Joe Blow,

"I would like to remind people that those who enter the competition and who have not qualified (i.e. they have less than 10 posts or are under the required post per day average) can have their selections acquired by those who do qualify.

When you post, just mention the stock, who selected it and the reason they don't qualify for the competition."
__________________
I appologise for joining the tipping competition. I realised I am not qualified (not  enough posts) after reading the above message.

I'll try to keep up by posting a few messages to be able to participate in the competition.

Regards,
K.T


----------



## emu2 (30 May 2007)

"Ta", > RMS,NMS,RML


----------



## emu2 (30 May 2007)

"Ta", > RML


----------



## Lion King (30 May 2007)

KTL for me please


----------



## TedE (31 May 2007)

Hmmm... no one has picked up BLR yet.

Will go with that... BLR please.


----------



## Kipp (31 May 2007)

CBH for the Kipper...
if its taken Ill go with JML.


----------



## jammin (31 May 2007)

BTV again this month, thanks Joe


----------



## watsonc (31 May 2007)

SYN thanks.


----------



## redandgreen (31 May 2007)

jms
thx Joe


----------



## Go Nuke (31 May 2007)

DOM {Dominion Mining Limited} thank you Joe

Dam u Must a Chops!
Even if I dont win..I hope I beat yuo for beating me to my favourite


----------



## jovialTrader (31 May 2007)

CYL please ..... Thanks 
:


----------



## justjohn (31 May 2007)

CCV ....again thanx Joe


----------



## Prospector (31 May 2007)

I think it is still free - TZN (terramin) for me please Joe


----------



## dhukka (31 May 2007)

PWK thanks


----------



## The Mint Man (31 May 2007)

probably missed out but if not Ill take NEO again


----------



## Nathan_b (31 May 2007)

I would like either TAM or PEN thanks Joe.


----------



## purple (31 May 2007)

1. LYC   2. CYL

Joe, is there a faster way to check which stock has been tipped rather than trawling through each post?


----------



## drasicjazz (31 May 2007)

gee gee i worked hard for it but i made it 0.3 a day!!!!
i m in
please can i have ZNC
::


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 May 2007)

SBS thanks Joe.


----------



## deftfear (31 May 2007)

BYR please Joe.


----------



## bvbfan (31 May 2007)

DML if it hasn't already been picked otherwise CGM


----------

